# Doeacc A,B and C level question papers jan 2006 to Jan 2008



## paroh (Nov 4, 2008)

Doeacc A,B and C level question papers jan 2006 to Jan 2008

january 2006

```
*rapidshare.com/files/160549943/Doeacc_Question_Paper_January_2006.zip
```

july 2006

```
*rapidshare.com/files/160549945/Doeacc_Question_Paper_July_2006.zip
```

january 2007

```
*rapidshare.com/files/160549946/Doeacc_Question_Paper_January_2007.zip
```

july 2007

```
*rapidshare.com/files/160549947/Doeacc_Question_Paper_July_2007.zip
```

january 2008

```
*rapidshare.com/files/160549948/Doeacc_Question_Paper_January_2008.zip
```


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 5, 2008)

So... you made the question papers _open source_?


----------



## paroh (Nov 6, 2008)

Aas i don't get where to post this if u think its not the right place for it u can transfer the post to the right place


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 6, 2008)

Whats "Doeacc" stands for ?


----------



## paroh (Nov 6, 2008)

doeacc (Department of Electronics Accreditation for Computer Courses)


----------

